# Bee Escapes in Honey House



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Anybody have an effective design for bee escapes in honey house window screens? I have four at the top of the screen most of the bees go to, but they stop once they hit the metal of the bee escape.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

How about "sewing" a few cones from a pollen trap across the top of the screen?

Just a thought


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Or put a nuc box with some QMP (bee boost) in the corner by the window and take them out side and shake them out if the box gets full.


----------



## EKW (Feb 2, 2005)

Odfrank- is the screen open below the bee escapes? by which I mean, not covered, with the light coming through it? If so, you could try covering the screen so that the bees can't land on it. Leave the bee escapes uncovered, and the bees might be more inclined to go through them.

You could also make an escape out of the plastic cones, as Dave W suggested, or you could make a section of screen up with built in cones made from the same screen material. You could also place a nuc or hive outside the window. I don't know what QMP is, but if you put a nuc or hive with a queen outside the bee escape that might also entice the bees to exit the honey house.

Good luck.


----------

